# Beacon Waste Incinerator, Hanley Swan Dec 2014



## mookster (Dec 21, 2014)

After finishing in Malverbury and having the now regular bog-standard explore lunch which involves raiding the nearest Greggs of their sausage rolls and steak bakes me and Mr. Landie Man headed off in the direction of somewhere I'd always been meaning to drop by but never got the chance, or always found something better to do. As it happens I really enjoyed it here, a nice big industrial derp to get the juices flowing.

The Beacon Waste Incinerator was used by Worcestershire County Council to dispose of waste, and ceased operating in the early 2000s. The large building sits quietly rusting away down what is basically a farm track in the middle of nowhere - god knows how they got the trucks down there to the incinerator.

A nice chilled explore to end the day on and I'm glad I finally ticked it off.













































































Thanks for looking, more here  https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157649458513568/​


----------



## HughieD (Dec 21, 2014)

Wow! What a big orange and green beast! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 21, 2014)

20 mins drive from me... What a place... Great to see its still available. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 23, 2014)

That looks a good place; and excellent photos too


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice shots - I rather liked this place, my companion on the day did not


----------



## mookster (Dec 30, 2014)

I enjoyed it more than I thought I would, it's got some nice shots to be had. I wanted to get on the roof but the way up was dodgy to say the least and the state of the roof in many places left a lot to be desired.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 30, 2014)

This is cool. liking the downward stair shot mate


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 5, 2015)

Lovely photos! Looks like the pigeons like it too  
Thanks for sharing, you have been busy!


----------



## mookster (Jan 6, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Lovely photos! Looks like the pigeons like it too
> Thanks for sharing, you have been busy!



I will be even busier this year I think!


----------



## GPSJim (Jan 6, 2015)

This is my sort of place! Nice report, thanks for sharing.


----------

